# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian lessons via Skype

## Nadya_K

Hello, 
my name is Nadya. I'm a native Russian speaker and I'd like to offer you Russian lessons via Skype. 
I finished General English course and Russian teacher course at the Center for International Education of the Lomonosov Moscow State University, so it doesn't matter if you beginner at Russian or advanced Russian speaker.  
We can start from any level you want and we can focus on grammar, reading, speaking or writing depending on your interests and needs. 
Rates: 10$/30 minutes  
Contact email: Russian-via-Skype@yandex.ru

----------


## Mr Happy Go Lucky

> Rates: 10$/30 minutes  
> Contact email: Russian-via-Skype@yandex.ru

 ten clams per thirty minutes? isn't it a tad steep?
A buddy of mine charges ten clams per hour for english coaching.
Thought haggling is the last thing on my mind.. 
PS: a nickels worth of free advise: its $10, not 10$. (at the risk of coming off as being pernickety)

----------


## Russian

Yes, $10/30 mins is too much. I charge $10 per week.   ::

----------


## Mr Happy Go Lucky

> Yes, $10/30 mins is too much.

 It's a rip-off to put it simply. Hehe   ::

----------

